# Peterson Skillmill-thoughts and opinions?



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been looking at the lower end mills for hobby and potential extra income use and came across the Peterson Skillmill:
http://www.hakmet.com/Skillmills.asp?Bottom=1
It is a similar price to the hobby bandmills, but its a swingmill. Lokks extremely portable, but how will the accuracy last? Tested the waters by having some wood milled, and now I am hooked. I have some property out in Red River county in Texas with lots of mixed hardwoods, no house and plan to use the "trash" trees on the property for my use and dimensional lumber.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Careful, you will get hooked sawing your own lumber!


----------

